# Boost - Juice Reviews



## Stosta (13/12/17)

I got given a bottle of ICED the other day, and casually threw it into an RDA without expecting much, and now that my bottle is empty I'm feeling a little surprised as to how much I enjoyed it! I haven't heard much about it on here so I figured I would share it with you guys.

*Boost ICED*




Sucked up real fast via a Cthulhu Shuriken, with two fancy coils (I would have to go find out what the box says to know what is inside) that came out at 0.14ohms, vaped at 90W.

I had the 3mg version, and it comes at a 70/30 VG/PG ratio. It's described simply as "a fruity, strawberry menthol".

I definitely have a liking for fruity menthols. I've tasted a lot of juices that I can enjoy, but the ones that I'm truly head-over heels for always end up being fruity menthols. ICED is no exception. It is in essence, a simple strawberry menthol, but there is something in the way that the strawberry is presented that makes it absolutely amazing. I don't know if "mouthfeel" is the correct term to be used, but it is almost creamy as opposed to a fresh fruit. Think of a cool strawberry milkshake and you're getting closer to what it tastes like!

For me there are two juices that are a 10 out of 10. That would be XXX (AKA Red Pill) and Brain Freeze. If you like these two juices I would strongly recommend giving this a try! Based on this scale I would give ICED a 9 out of 10. I will definitely be getting some more of this, and it will find it's way into my daily rotation for sure!

Awesome job @Marzuq and @Keyaam !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/17)

Great review @Stosta !
Thank you
I need to try this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/12/17)

Wow. Really appreciate the kind words @Stosta.
Been away a few days. And come back to seeing this review . Awesome stuff. That’s for taking the time out to give feedback.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

